# painting a living room 2 colors



## nirmal (Aug 30, 2010)

*painting my room*

I am planning to repaint my room in the coming months. I choose this form to find similar suggestions. I also have some broken pipes and are leaking in the bathroom. I intend to change them. Your photos on wall paints gave me some good suggestions and ideas.


----------



## COGarageMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, very hard to provide input without seeing the room. When you say you want to paint your living room two colors, are you talking about doing an "accent" wall? I think your best bet would be to search Google Images for something like "accent wall paint schemes" or "2 color walls" to find examples of living rooms that have similar features as your own. Or at least to find something that matches with the darkness of the wood in your home


----------



## Turbo56 (Oct 8, 2010)

I would choose a beige/cream colour for the bottom and a lighter shade of cream for the top.


----------



## walltrendz (Nov 1, 2010)

*walltrendz*

Robin, we have just launched walltrendz, importing beautiful Italian Wall designs or accents to add three dimensional designs to your interior walls.
Easy to install and can be painted any color you like. Check out the 9 designs with the various designs painted in different colors to give you an idea of how you can create a beautiful focal point in any room. Creativity is limitless.
Something to think about.

Good luck, Kathleen


----------



## houseguest (Nov 9, 2010)

I painted my living room 3 different colors (counting the off white):








I selected the blue to match the tile around the fireplace and the orange for a nice earth tone. 

I, personally, think these deeper earth tones give a relaxed feel. Anything heavier might feel formal and anything lighter might feel cold.


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello robin.aycock! 

I am Designing Woman and I think your project is exciting. But I have several quick questions. Does the wood on the chair rail, crown molding, blinds, and fireplace match? What types of furniture do you have? Will other people be using the living room (family members, children, or pets)? Do you have a particular theme or style that you like (traditional, modern, shabby-chic)? 

The fireplace sounds like a wonderful focal point and lends itself to a cozy, relaxing atmosphere. I personally like my woods to be in the same tone (approximately the same darkness/lightness) even if they are not the same wood species. 

A warm-based color in yellows or oranges will feel “soft” while greens and browns will feel “earthier.” The color above the chair rail should be several shades lighter than the darkness of the rail itself. A darker color behind the fireplace will add to the drama and depth of that wall. 

I’d love to see some pictures –but please hurry – I am already feeling relaxed thinking about your new room!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

The experts here can help you better if you share some pictures of your room to give an idea of what you are describing. I am not one of the experts, but I can share my views and ideas. Two tone rooms can definitely create the mood. It also reflects the personality of the owner.


----------

